# Is the Dust deputy worth it?



## Texasstate (Sep 9, 2019)

been looking at converting my HF dust collector to a 2 stage with a dust deputy separator, but damn these little things are pricey. I was doing some google searches and found smaller cyclone separators for $25. Has anyone tried a cheaper alternative to the dust deputy?

Any help would be great 
Thanks


----------



## Sprung (Sep 9, 2019)

I think it's worth it - it works great in my setup. Only the fines make it past the cyclone and into the filter. Unless I forget to empty the bin and the whole system fills up. Not that I've ever done that, no way. Ok, once, and then I learned my lesson...

I don't know how well the garbage can top separators work - never tried one. And a smaller cyclone, like you would use on a shop vac, is just too small for a full DC, but does work awesome on a shop vac.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 9, 2019)

I used garbage can seperator for yrs. Worked great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texasstate (Sep 9, 2019)

@Mike1950 
Metal trash can???? 


I would prefer a cyclone type separator

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 9, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> @Mike1950
> Metal trash can????
> 
> 
> I would prefer a cyclone type separator


Yep. It is a cyclone. Just a crude one to get you by till you find a real cyclone cheap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 9, 2019)

I have three of the cheap cyclones. Use them on top of trash cans before the main dust collector. They work great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Texasstate (Sep 9, 2019)

Can you picture your set up ?


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 10, 2019)

First pic, in the back corner, my space is limited so I built a stand and the dust collector is on top, directly below that is the cyclone separator sitting on top of the trash can. Second pic is a portable unit, in this case with a shop vac on the bottom of the cart, and the cyclone and trash can on top. I use this for my chop saw, router set up and the planer, works like a charm! And second pic in the back, once again a dust collector on top of a stand with the cyclone again below it, this one for the table saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2019)

NeilYeag said:


> First pic, in the back corner, my space is limited so I built a stand and the dust collector is on top, directly below that is the cyclone separator sitting on top of the trash can. Second pic is a portable unit, in this case with a shop vac on the bottom of the cart, and the cyclone and trash can on top. I use this for my chop saw, router set up and the planer, works like a charm! And second pic in the back, once again a dust collector on top of a stand with the cyclone again below it, this one for the table saw.View attachment 171680 View attachment 171681



Are you related to @Kenbo , so clean....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 11, 2019)

I like mine. You realize it's a life time investment, not something that wears out or eats any hay. I'll bet if you wait long enough you'll find one used. Lots of old farts are not able to use their shop anymore and are selling stuff off. (Don't ask me how I know)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 11, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Are you related to @Kenbo , so clean....



Mike, I taught @Kenbo everything he knows about shop organization and cleanliness.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 11, 2019)

NeilYeag said:


> Mike, I taught @Kenbo everything he knows about shop organization and cleanliness.




And I thank you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 12, 2019)

Kenbo said:


> And I thank you.



And as well as being clean and organized very respectful as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 12, 2019)

NeilYeag said:


> And as well as being clean and organized very respectful as well!



That's just the Canadian in him!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 12, 2019)

Tony said:


> That's just the Canadian in him!


eay

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 13, 2019)

I own the 5 gallon bucket size Dust Deputy. I bought it 10 years ago, and it sat in the box, unused for 9 of those years.
I got it out earlier this year, hooked it up to my Shop-Vac, and the difference is amazing.
Instead of lugging a 45 lb. Shop-Vac up the basement stairs, I now carry a 5 gal. bucket of dust out to the trash.
This thing is amazing. I didn't really see it working at first, but when I opened my Shop-Vac & saw nothing in it after cleaning up a foot of
dust from around my lathe, I was a believer.
I think I paid $100 for it 10 years ago, but it's worth every penny.

I just wish I'd started using it 10 years ago when I bought it.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 14, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> I own the 5 gallon bucket size Dust Deputy. I bought it 10 years ago, and it sat in the box, unused for 9 of those years.
> I got it out earlier this year, hooked it up to my Shop-Vac, and the difference is amazing.
> Instead of lugging a 45 lb. Shop-Vac up the basement stairs, I now carry a 5 gal. bucket of dust out to the trash.
> This thing is amazing. I didn't really see it working at first, but when I opened my Shop-Vac & saw nothing in it after cleaning up a foot of
> ...



Never took sawdust out to the trash. Even sounds odd, so I assume you are in a city. We'll keep you in our prayers if need be.


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 14, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Never took sawdust out to the trash. Even sounds odd, so I assume you are in a city. We'll keep you in our prayers if need be.


Well, there is a lot of plastic chips in it from acrylic pen blanks. I don't dump that stuff in the yard.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 14, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> Well, there is a lot of plastic chips in it from acrylic pen blanks. I don't dump that stuff in the yard.



Makes sense Herb, hadn't thought of exotic, foreign or chemical possibilities in the sawdust. Drew a blank there...wonder the risk in burning it with winter wood to heat a house. Is that any worse than in a landfill? Guess a professional incinerator would be safer than the wood stoves us common folks have.


----------



## Karda (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi, i was thinking of making a cyclone seperater but the hose on my shop vac i s 1.25" is that to small. All the ones i have seen o UTube are 2.5" hose. also can use make one from a square bucket thanks mike


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 16, 2019)

Karda said:


> Hi, i was thinking of making a cyclone seperater but the hose on my shop vac i s 1.25" is that to small. All the ones i have seen o UTube are 2.5" hose. also can use make one from a square bucket thanks mike



If that is the size hose your Vacuum came with and the power source you are using, it should work. Air displacement is key. Most shop vacs can easily be upgraded to a larger or smaller hose with some of the many attachments they offer. Still will only do what your motor can handle. Larger line should lower coefficient of friction and improve efficiency (going to the 2.5" line). Square bucket can work, just like leaf vacs for lawns. Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## Karda (Sep 16, 2019)

ok thanks


----------



## Rich P. (Sep 17, 2019)

I can also attest to the Oneida dust deputy. I bought one at Woodcraft about a year ago to connect with a small 1gallon ShopVac I have hanging next to my drill press. As you can imagine it does not take much to fill that small of a shopvac. It does everything they advertise. I have it mounted to a 5 gallon bucket on the floor under the Vac and it is so much easier to empty and a lot less work. 

I think I paid $50 which seemed high for a piece of molded plastic but I would buy another if I needed one. 

RichP


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Never took sawdust out to the trash. Even sounds odd, so I assume you are in a city. We'll keep you in our prayers if need be.


What do you do with your sawdust Mark? Just curious....


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Biggest issue with the smaller hose would be sucking larger shavings and plugging the hose. The dust deputy would drop those before your vacuum so it would help alleviate potential problems at adapter to larger hose as well, if adaptation is made at the vacuum.


----------



## Karda (Sep 17, 2019)

thanks guess I'll build one


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Sep 17, 2019)

The dust deputy works great with a shop vac, if you're using a dust collector the garbage can separator with a metal trash can works great. I have both. The dust deputy is connected in line with my Craftsman shop vac and it collects everything, even fine dust. The black trash can separator that I purchased from Woodcraft is mounted on a metal trash can and used inline with my Harbor Freight dust collector. Excellent system and it too collects most of the fine dust as well as larger shavings.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 17, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> What do you do with your sawdust Mark? Just curious....



Well, many things. I often compost the clean sawdust, from maple, ash and non-irritents. Exotic gets mixed with the softwood sawdust and goes for barn floor cleaning (drops). Clean hardwood and softwood goes for poultry floor covering and cattle bedding. Shavings go for rabbit bedding and chicken nesting boxes. Dirty sawdust, with bug issues, to the woods or lawn. Dirty with man made stains, composites and finishes, to the incinerator. And I always try to have a few gallons of shavings mixed with a touch of sawdust in case the girls are building a fire in the wood stove. Keep another gallon of clean fine sawdust to use for kitty litter jobs, such as spills. 

That's about it...


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Well, many things. I often compost the clean sawdust, from maple, ash and non-irritents. Exotic gets mixed with the softwood sawdust and goes for barn floor cleaning (drops). Clean hardwood and softwood goes for poultry floor covering and cattle bedding. Shavings go for rabbit bedding and chicken nesting boxes. Dirty sawdust, with bug issues, to the woods or lawn. Dirty with man made stains, composites and finishes, to the incinerator. And I always try to have a few gallons of shavings mixed with a touch of sawdust in case the girls are building a fire in the wood stove. Keep another gallon of clean fine sawdust to use for kitty litter jobs, such as spills.
> 
> That's about it...


Cool, I put some on my lawn one time, had a lawn full of mushrooms and toadstools shortly, sure comes in handy for oil spills, about the only way I utilize it these days...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

